# What should I do?



## BardyHardy (Feb 17, 2015)

Was driving a passenger, got into a very small fender bender. Nothing but scratches on the back of another person's car and on the front of mine. Passenger was fine. I was at fault.

I was flustered, wasn't thinking, and gave my personal insurance information. I'm with Allstate. I'm supposed to give a formal statement to my agent tomorrow on the phone because the person in the other car is claiming an injury, which the agent more or less scoffed at because it was such a small thing.

When I give my statement, will they ask me if I drive for Uber? If they do, should I tell the truth? What are the repercussions here if they find out? I'm now worried that they'll drop me and I'll end up having to pay for this "injury" myself. There's the option of filing the claim with Uber after the fact, but I read in another thread that if my personal insurance drops me, then I'll technically have no insurance, and Uber will see that as me "breaking a law," and will refuse to cover anything. Am I screwed here?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Be honest and report the accident to Uber's. When you speak to your insurance agent give him the information for James River as well. Let the insurance companies handle it.


----------



## BardyHardy (Feb 17, 2015)

Beur said:


> Be honest and report the accident to Uber's. When you speak to your insurance agent give him the information for James River as well. Let the insurance companies handle it.


But my personal insurance is already handling it. They've spoken with me and the claimant. I can't tell Uber now.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

BardyHardy said:


> But my personal insurance is already handling it. They've spoken with me and the claimant. I can't tell Uber now.


Can't help you there. You asked advice, I gave it to you. Whether you want to follow it or not is up to you.


----------



## BardyHardy (Feb 17, 2015)

Beur said:


> Can't help you there. You asked advice, I gave it to you. Whether you want to follow it or not is up to you.


It's not like I don't appreciate the advice, but letting Uber know right now would mean two insurance companies are dealing with one claim, and it would also mean I'll get dropped by Allstate for sure. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

BardyHardy said:


> It's not like I don't appreciate the advice, but letting Uber know right now would mean two insurance companies are dealing with one claim, and it would also mean I'll get dropped by Allstate for sure. It just doesn't make any sense.


You'll likely be dropped by Allstate because you don't have rideshare coverage. Looks like you're in a lose/lose situation.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Even if you are dropped, you had a personal policy in effect at the time of the accident, so Uber can't claim otherwise. There was another poster with a similar reporting situation a couple of weeks ago. Tell your insurance company you found out that Uber's coverage was primary, which is true.
Bottom line is don't lie to any insurance company representative, adjuster, etc. That can be considered fraud. Man up, take your medicine and do the right thing now to avoid worse trouble.
You need to have Uber in your corner to settle with the "injured" party in the other car. Also, just in case your pax decides to claim some injury, Uber is on the hook.
Your insurer may drop you, and Uber will probably deactivate you as well.


----------

